# Pine Vase dressed with flowers



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi this 9"highvase with 3" opening and is pine with a satin finish gloss. Mitch


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice looking vase Mitch. I like the grain of the wood very much.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Doctor Dave
Thanks Dave. Hope to post many more and always enjoy the comments. Mitch


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Once again Mitch. a very nice job.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Another beauty. Well done.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Now this is my favorite mitch. I love the shape and some more of that great looking pine! 

Corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Harry
Thanks buddy. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Bernie
I just saw the pictures of your clock collection, wow!!, priceless. I love them. Trying to find how to look at your gallery. Would like to check out your turnings. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Challaghan
Glad you like the pine, cause that is just about all the wood I have to turn for now. My hardwood is depleted. Mitch


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Pretty!!

You're busy!


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Joe
Busy you say ? I'll show you busy Joe if you can stand it. Hey, I'm retired too so I'm used to working and this turning is a great outlet for me to keep working at my own pace. Fast!!!!. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Joe
I replied to your reply, Busy, but where did it go? I'm too busy to look though. (Wink). Mitch


----------

